# 45yrs old and just found out I'm pregnant



## Dev (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello I'm new here just joined up this morning,
Looking for some advice I'm 45yrs have type1 40 yrs now and just found out I'm pregnant obviously not planed and my A1c is 10ml not in a good place atm, I have 2 children but youngest is 16,so it's like starting all over again. Just wondering if any other lady on here has been in the same situation as me, I'm worrying about my bloods and my age any advice would be appreciated thank you


----------



## Inka (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome @Dev  Have you spoken to your DSN team and let them know about your pregnancy? Have you now been able to access the special high dose folic acid?

There are ladies of all ages here who’ve had successful pregnancies, and some who started with higher than ideal HbA1Cs.


----------



## Dev (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello thank you for the reply. I only found out today tryed to call Dr's but closed for training so will be in touch first thing tomorrow morning, blood sugars have been good today just wish I was controled more now but fingers crossed it will be all good ☺


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 21, 2021)

Congratulations on your 'surprise'! I should think you  need to contact the  hospital dsn and Consultant x

Edit: perhaps @everydayupsanddowns can advise.


----------



## Inka (Apr 21, 2021)

Dev said:


> Hello thank you for the reply. I only found out today tryed to call Dr's but closed for training so will be in touch first thing tomorrow morning, blood sugars have been good today just wish I was controled more now but fingers crossed it will be all good ☺



Don’t bother with your GP. Phone the hospital DSNs. If you don’t have a number, phone the switchboard and ask to be put through. They should have a pregnancy DSN. I phoned mine as soon as I knew (I was already on the special folic acid) and was seen at around 7wks.

You definitely need the folic acid ASAP. You might also be prescribed a tiny dose of aspirin.


----------



## helli (Apr 21, 2021)

I have no personal experience to pass on.
But I wanted to mention that a previous thread mentioned that Libre was available to all T1 pregnant women (some felt this was a bit on a extreme way to get a Libre and wasn't possible for all   ) so definitely something to insist upon if you don't have Libre today. Likewise, you may find a pump could help.
I suppose what I am saying is don't be afraid to be demanding in order to support yourself and your baby.


----------



## Inka (Apr 21, 2021)

I forgot to ask how many weeks you are? The sooner you can get the folic acid, the better. When you phone, do be a bit pushy if you need to leave a message.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, you need high dose of folic acid asap x


----------



## Josh DUK (Apr 21, 2021)

Dev said:


> Hello I'm new here just joined up this morning,
> Looking for some advice I'm 45yrs have type1 40 yrs now and just found out I'm pregnant obviously not planed and my A1c is 10ml not in a good place atm, I have 2 children but youngest is 16,so it's like starting all over again. Just wondering if any other lady on here has been in the same situation as me, I'm worrying about my bloods and my age any advice would be appreciated thank you


Hello @Dev ,

Congratulations! I thought I would share some links with you regarding pregnancy with diabetes. 






						Planning for a pregnancy when you have diabetes
					

Most women with diabetes have a healthy baby. But planning for pregnancy when you have diabetes is really important. Having diabetes means that you and your baby are more at risk of serious health complications during pregnancy and childbirth. The good news is that by planning ahead and getting...




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




It also may be helpful to read through some of our pregnancy pages on the forum from others who have been through the same. 









						Search results for query: pregnancy
					






					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Dev (Apr 21, 2021)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Congratulations on your 'surprise'! I should think you  need to contact the  hospital dsn and Consultant x
> 
> Edit: perhaps @everydayupsanddowns can advise.


Yes I'm going too tomorrow morning and thank you just a worrying time ahead but fingers crossed


----------



## Dev (Apr 21, 2021)

Inka said:


> I forgot to ask how many weeks you are? The sooner you can get the folic acid, the better. When you phone, do be a bit pushy if you need to leave a message.


I worked it out I'm 4 weeks atm x


----------



## Inka (Apr 21, 2021)

Dev said:


> I worked it out I'm 4 weeks atm x



So, nice and early to get that folic acid in  I’m sure you know you’re supposed to take it in advance of conception too but you’re far from the only woman with diabetes who has had a surprise pregnancy, and indeed, women without diabetes too, so try not to worry about that too much.

I guess you’re worrying a little about your age but apparently the numbers of women in their 40s getting pregnant has increased hugely over the last decade or so. So you’re not alone, and your team will have experience of this and will give you excellent care quite apart from your diabetes.

Congratulations   xx


----------



## Dev (Apr 21, 2021)

Inka said:


> So, nice and early to get that folic acid in  I’m sure you know you’re supposed to take it in advance of conception too but you’re far from the only woman with diabetes who has had a surprise pregnancy, and indeed, women without diabetes too, so try not to worry about that too much.
> 
> I guess you’re worrying a little about your age but apparently the numbers of women in their 40s getting pregnant has increased hugely over the last decade or so. So you’re not alone, and your team will have experience of this and will give you excellent care quite apart from your diabetes.
> 
> Congratulations   xx


Thank you so much for your help it has helped.. Also is it normal to feel like my period is about the start the sort of cramp feeling its not unbearable but is there, I can't remember far back to my youngest who is now 16 xx


----------



## Inka (Apr 21, 2021)

I felt a kind of bloated heaviness - so yes, similar to before a period. I felt that from just before my positive test. It made it hard to tell if my period was about to start or if I was pregnant. When my period didn’t start, I did a pregnancy test. That heavy feeling carried on during very early pregnancy, but I don’t remember how long for. A couple of weeks maybe? Might have been longer.


----------



## Dev (Apr 22, 2021)

helli said:


> I have no personal experience to pass on.
> But I wanted to mention that a previous thread mentioned that Libre was available to all T1 pregnant women (some felt this was a bit on a extreme way to get a Libre and wasn't possible for all   ) so definitely something to insist upon if you don't have Libre today. Likewise, you may find a pump could help.
> I suppose what I am saying is don't be afraid to be demanding in order to support yourself and your baby.


Thank you, yes I already have the Libre, as my nurse said I can have it as been a diabetic 40yrs now always been in good health but the last year with lockdown and family member loss I have let it go abit so that's why I'm now worrying but fingers crossed x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 22, 2021)

Congratulations on your surprise @Dev 

Hopefully having the Libre will really help you manage your BGs during your pregnancy, though if you are a new Libre user, be careful you don’t start overreacting to every wobble in your BG trace.

Have you ever done a structured course like DAFNE or BERTIE to help you balance all the factors that can affect your levels? (even more with the hormone changes during pregnancy!) These are now available online and free if your tactics and techniques could do with a refresher, or you just want some new ideas.

You might also find these blog posts helpful to refresh your memory about pregnancy in T1.






						Big (baby sized) news | Shoot Up or Put Up
					

We have some amazing news. Geoff and I are thrilled, delighted and overjoyed to announce that we’re expecting a baby. Oh yes, ShootUp is getting an offshoot,




					www.shootuporputup.co.uk
				




(you can follow the series under the tag ‘pregnancy’)


----------



## Dev (Apr 22, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Congratulations on your surprise @Dev
> 
> Hopefully having the Libre will really help you manage your BGs during your pregnancy, though if you are a new Libre user, be careful you don’t start overreacting to every wobble in your BG trace.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply I will definitely have a look and your right I seem to have forgot everything but was only giving a diabetic friend advice last month in her pregnancy  thank you so much x


----------



## Dev (Apr 22, 2021)

A update I have called my Dr and he is leaving me the folic acid and doing a high risk referral to my local hospital so hopefully we will be seen soon.. Xx


----------



## Inka (Apr 22, 2021)

Dev said:


> A update I have called my Dr and he is leaving me the folic acid and doing a high risk referral to my local hospital so hopefully we will be seen soon.. Xx



Excellent news


----------

